# Copiah Creek 6-23-12



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

here are a few short vids from this past weekend at copiah creek. I'm still working on the music vid but this will do for now LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice videos man! Glad to see there is still some places with water. It's way to try over here in LA right now.


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah its starting to get dry here. having to opt to the ponds more


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

ha i said the same thing a week ago....now we got water standing everywhere i should have some vids up this weekend......gotta get some riding in while it is nice and wet....btw the 420 was doing some work now.....i love those bikes


----------



## 601xmr12 (May 31, 2012)

I was told tomorrow was the last day for copiah to be open this year until they open up next year in march gonna try and be there opening day. Is there any where else that stays open or opens up around Oct Nov? I had a good time today but most all the good holes to play in was about dried up. The pond crossing are gone wish a lil rain would have happened this past week.


----------

